# Anyone have any "reported issues"?



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Attitude? Missed ETA? Begin/End trip instead of cancelling?

I have 3 for attitude and I've only driven under 300 trips... But then again the weeks that 2 were posted I had my highest average rating. So what does this stuff mean?

Uber gives us no feedback or no way of challenging when a rider gives us a crappy rating or even reports us for stuff. Is it cause I wouldn't stop by the supermarket and wait for them to shop? Then proceed to take them .5 miles down the road. Or because I went to the ping location (per Uber request) rather than go to the address provided? Or someone quietly sat in the back seat not responding to any of my "hello, how are you doing today" and was annoyed I even asked them that nice question. Crap.

Anyone have any of these? Will these lead to anything I need to be concerned about?


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> Attitude? Missed ETA? Begin/End trip instead of cancelling?
> 
> I have 3 for attitude and I've only driven under 300 trips... But then again the weeks that 2 were posted I had my highest average rating. So what does this stuff mean?
> 
> ...


I just joined this forum in search of this very issue and to see if there was any way to dispute them. I am still a newbie driving with Uber - just under two months and 202 lifetime trips. This was my first week since I began driving that I had a 5.0 rating average. However, I noticed that two issues were listed in my weekly report: One was "poor or dangerous driving" and another was for "vehicle quality and appearance". I am a very safe driver, and my vehicle is brand new - just purchased it two weeks ago - and it is spotless. I'm guessing that as long as these don't become a pattern that they will not be an issue. However, it's now got me worried that there are people out there that would make unfounded accusations like this.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

I've one under vehicle quality: maintenance... Apparently someone noticed tape covering check engine!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Attitude? Missed ETA? Begin/End trip instead of cancelling?
> 
> I have 3 for attitude and I've only driven under 300 trips... But then again the weeks that 2 were posted I had my highest average rating. So what does this stuff mean?
> 
> ...


 Not the best ratio, I have 1 out of my last 500 (navigation), especially if they're all for "attitude" some changes may need to be made. You provided some plausible reasons especially the pax who seemed to already be in a bad mood. I don't expect any action from Uber though you should be fine unless it becomes egregious.



goon70056 said:


> I just joined this forum in search of this very issue and to see if there was any way to dispute them. I am still a newbie driving with Uber - just under two months and 202 lifetime trips. This was my first week since I began driving that I had a 5.0 rating average. However, I noticed that two issues were listed in my weekly report: One was "poor or dangerous driving" and another was for "vehicle quality and appearance". I am a very safe driver, and my vehicle is brand new - just purchased it two weeks ago - and it is spotless. I'm guessing that as long as these don't become a pattern that they will not be an issue. However, it's now got me worried that there are people out there that would make unfounded accusations like this.


 You're right, as long as it doesn't become habitual for misconduct you should be fine. The "vehicle quality" could honestly just have been someone hating on your new car. The "poor or dangerous driving" I would just emphasize slow acceration, turns and braking. I like the analogy of "driving with a bowl of soup in the trunk".



Bill Collector said:


> I've one under vehicle quality: maintenance... Apparently someone noticed tape covering check engine!


 That'll do it lol


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I have many. The one I'm most proud of is soliciting cash.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> I have many. The one I'm most proud of is soliciting cash.


How do you initiate that one?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> I've one under vehicle quality: maintenance... Apparently someone noticed tape covering check engine!


Good stuff...


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I only got 1 my first week "Bad route / city knowledge" because I thought the PAX said downtown when they said down campus.
Now I always have Google navigation running even if I know where I'm going as a protection for me if the PAX says we're going to the wrong place. I show them the Uber dropoff point.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

The Uber driver app has gotten progressively better at giving access to feedback. When I started May '15 it barely even gave you what your rating was. That said, they still have a long way to go to make it truly helpful.

I had one for "Attitude" last week too. Say wha? I'm Mr. Professional, even with the bad apples. Who knows, could be anything including rider mistakenly tapping the wrong feedback button. Problem is without knowing which specific ride reported it that makes the issue hard for the driver to identify what, if anything, needs to be corrected.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I don't know what's the deal, maybe I have a really great area, but after that first weeks negative reported issue, I get 5 star compliments about every 2 weeks, sometimes longer. Maybe I'm just lucky with the drunk flirty girls (doubtful, don't tell my wife!)


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Attitude? Missed ETA? Begin/End trip instead of cancelling?
> 
> Anyone have any of these? Will these lead to anything I need to be concerned about?


Yes. I started out opening doors for people, giving them water, yada yada. I got low ratings, and 'reported issues'. I stopped everything. I don't even talk to them. If they ask how my night is, I'll ask them a question about the route. Keep it all business, *** 'em. They're not your friend. Ratings went up and I haven't had an RI in over a year (until tonight). Now I just have to stop myself from drowning them in a shallow puddle... Remember when these people see you, they're judging you. From your hair cut to your skin color to your vehicle. "What kinda guy drives THAT?" "I hope he's not a Republican" "Yep, he's got a job AND drives for Uber. Greedy racist." You may laugh, but people are rating you on shit that has absolutely nothing to do with the business at hand.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I just got dinged for UNCLEANLINESS! They don't specify whether it is the uncleanliness of the inside of the car, the outside of the car, or my body.

I hope it was for my body, but some passengers had left some plastic cups on the floor of the car and I didn't find them until the end of the night, that might have been the issue.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Some passengers had left some plastic cups on the floor of the car and I didn't find them until the end of the night, that might have been the issue.


I wish we could go back and change ratings.
Also be nice for a weekly cleaning bonus. Car wash is $5, but my interior cleaning supplies aren't cheap.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

The one I have is "didn't answer the phone". - 2 reports followed by Uber's explanation of how I should only answer phone calls when it's safe and not while driving , Really!!!


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Digits said:


> Followed by Uber's explanation of how I should only answer phone calls when it's safe and not while driving , Really!!!


Why I hate the way the Uber app handles stacked requests, it exits the navigation, and I have to read surge rate, location and distance before accepting a future trip. Then reopen navigation for the current PAX. That's a DISTRACTION!


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Uber cracks me up with their "only do this and that when not driving" It's total BS... if you pulled over and accept any ping, call, text or to input it into a 3rd party GPS then you would undoubtedly get canned for being too slow or missing pings.

They only do that for red tape and it's hilarious cause they could care less if we get a ticket, crash our car or anything else as long as we pick up their fare.


----------



## Rachymm (Apr 22, 2016)

I just got one for odor/uncleanliness. It's a brand new car and reeks of new car smell. Sorry, not sorry.


----------



## MDavis0530 (Apr 22, 2016)

I got one for attitude and I have no idea why. I was never rude or impolite to anyone. It's actually my first reported issue, I just started 2 weeks ago (24 rides, 18 rated..17 5-stars). Maybe it's this one person I picked up. He said that my license plate doesn't match my profile and all I said was "oh yea.. Uber missed a letter" Probably took it the wrong way I guess.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm a BIG fan of Febreze Fresh Linen sent, solves many problems, and who doesn't like fresh laundry?
Half the reason I use it is so I don't get complaints from my wife when she takes possesion of the vehicle and soccer mom duties at sunrise!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B006F4G1QW/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah! Another massive #FUberFAIL !
I have 15. Everything from attitude to refused pick up. (Left the ***** at the curb. My car my rules). With a 4.88 rating, 1062 completed rides. And, i dont give a F***K.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yeah! Another massive #FUberFAIL !
> I have 15. Everything from attitude to refused pick up. (Left the ***** at the curb. My car my rules). With a 4.88 rating, 1062 completed rides. And, i dont give a F***K.


"Cabbie" Achievement unlocked.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Attitude? Missed ETA? Begin/End trip instead of cancelling?
> 
> I have 3 for attitude and I've only driven under 300 trips... But then again the weeks that 2 were posted I had my highest average rating. So what does this stuff mean?
> 
> ...


Maybe comments tied to the current rating grouping of 500 trips? I drive about 100 trips a week and I have reports of poor attitude, poor city knowledge, dangerous driving ( excessive braking, speeding, running lights, hard turns, lack of signaling, etc.), mistimed trips, FARTING, talks too much.  4.8 overall but I'm only human and since it is my car the rider gets to experience what I would do if I REALLY needed to get there. I am guilty of all of that at least once but I swear these complaints were all from the undercover cops and Lyft recruiters in my car.


----------



## diemos3211 (Feb 6, 2016)

I currently have one for "Professionalism", which is probably from the girl who puked all over the side of my car instead of asking me to pull over, whom I made wipe all of her vomit off of my car. I've had a few for various reasons, they seem to fall off after a while. My theory is that one of the reasons I try to keep my rating high is so I can occasionally treat special passengers in the way that they deserve to be treated.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

8 Roper for life FUQuBER!


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Digits said:


> The one I have is "didn't answer the phone". - 2 reports followed by Uber's explanation of how I should only answer phone calls when it's safe and not while driving , Really!!!


Same here..got one for 'not answering phone.' Yes that's right I don't answer..I have nothing to talk about...I arrive at ping..your f*&^%g ass better be there or I f*&^ing cancel the s^%t outa u bi%$#ch. Get some g*&^%mn brains and learn how to use the f&^$$g app you co&*%^ng mo&^%rf&^%er. Oh yea I did get one for 'profanity while driving' but it wasn't me.


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

Hah!!! I got a "Did not drive direct to pickup" report. I had picked up a ass Pool and dropped them off first then went to second pickup. Riders are such scumbags.


----------



## 268Smooth (Nov 30, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> I have many. The one I'm most proud of is soliciting cash.


How many is a lot!


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Why I hate the way the Uber app handles stacked requests, it exits the navigation, and I have to read surge rate, location and distance before accepting a future trip. Then reopen navigation for the current PAX. That's a DISTRACTION!


Then you get an unsafe driving report cause you looked at your rear view mirror too many times.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Deathmate said:


> Hah!!! I got a "Did not drive direct to pickup" report. I had picked up a ass Pool and dropped them off first then went to second pickup. Riders are such scumbags.


Go to airplane mode when you're en route to a pickup. I use a couple different devices for wifi and GPS independent of the device I'm running Uber on. I used to get phone calls right after a request "You're going the wrong way." "Why are you stopped?" --- What mofugga'?? That was it, closed that loophole real quick.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

I had a new one for safety this week, now that one has vanished and a new one for cancelled on rider showed up. Yeah, I cancelled on her for not having a car seat for her kid which is required by law and would cancel my insurance claim if I got into an accident. And it's my fault huh?


----------



## Wolfsley (Jan 25, 2016)

I had an issue for safety and i have no idea from who, then it disappeared 2 days later.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Attitude? Missed ETA? Begin/End trip instead of cancelling?
> 
> I have 3 for attitude and I've only driven under 300 trips... But then again the weeks that 2 were posted I had my highest average rating. So what does this stuff mean?
> 
> ...


i have 1500 rides. and my 3rd week i kicked someone out cause they asked me for AUX cable, and the threatened me to give me low rating for not providing one. After that, I kick everyone out for even have a slight negativity. In my car, I have athorit-AH. screw the rating, dignity is more important.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> In my car, I have athorit-AH. screw the rating, dignity is more important.


Yep, I tossed 3 college kids out after 0.2 miles tonight and called the police on them for drunk and disorderly. I'm awaiting Uber decision on my cleaning fee.

I told them all to repeat after me:
"Ryan's the Boss!"
Front seat passenger got an attitude, so kicked them out!

Ryan


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yep, I tossed 3 college kids out after 0.2 miles tonight and called the police on them for drunk and disorderly. I'm awaiting Uber decision on my cleaning fee.
> 
> I told them all to repeat after me:
> "Ryan's the Boss!"
> ...


Epic


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

$100
Going to spend it on a dash camera


dirtylee said:


> Epic


As an off duty firefighter, we have certain mandated reporting laws, which makes me liable.
Similar for child abuse and school teachers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MulletMan said:


> Same here..got one for 'not answering phone.' Yes that's right I don't answer..I have nothing to talk about...I arrive at ping..your f*&^%g ass better be there or I f*&^ing cancel the s^%t outa u bi%$#ch. Get some g*&^%mn brains and learn how to use the f&^$$g app you co&*%^ng mo&^%rf&^%er. Oh yea I did get one for 'profanity while driving' but it wasn't me.


I never answer. Nothing good ever comes of it.

If it's some tasty surge and I really want to get hold of them I'll call THEM.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I only text PAX


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yep, I tossed 3 college kids out after 0.2 miles tonight and called the police on them for drunk and disorderly. I'm awaiting Uber decision on my cleaning fee.
> 
> I told them all to repeat after me:
> "Ryan's the Boss!"
> ...


what did they damage?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> what did they damage?


They're drunk idea was Uber their friend to the Emergency room for alcohol poisoning. I called 911 for backup. Ambulance for the one who puked while fleeing my car, and Police for the 2 others that fleed the scene after getting her that drunk and called an Uber instead of an Ambulance in the first place!

I'm an off duty Firefighter Paramedic while Uber. So I don't put up with drunk, they have 3 options.

Go home peacefully
Police
Ambulance
Some nights I'm in a mood waiting for option 2 or 3. Push my buttons and you'll get the bulls horns.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

diemos3211 said:


> ......one of the reasons I try to keep my rating high is so I can occasionally treat special passengers in the way that they deserve to be treated.


Keeping some "political capital" in reserve, just for these _special passengers,
_is the only functional use I've been able to find for Uber's rating system.

Good for you and bravo for taking a few of them back to manners 101 class.


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

goon70056 said:


> I just joined this forum in search of this very issue and to see if there was any way to dispute them. I am still a newbie driving with Uber - just under two months and 202 lifetime trips. This was my first week since I began driving that I had a 5.0 rating average. However, I noticed that two issues were listed in my weekly report: One was "poor or dangerous driving" and another was for "vehicle quality and appearance". I am a very safe driver, and my vehicle is brand new - just purchased it two weeks ago - and it is spotless. I'm guessing that as long as these don't become a pattern that they will not be an issue. However, it's now got me worried that there are people out there that would make unfounded accusations like this.


Looking at my account today, the two "issues" that were listed last week are suddenly gone. I'm now wondering if someone else's "issues" were mistaken listed under my account somehow?...


----------



## RHutch187 (Mar 8, 2016)

Ha


PeterNorth said:


> Attitude? Missed ETA? Begin/End trip instead of cancelling?
> 
> I have 3 for attitude and I've only driven under 300 trips... But then again the weeks that 2 were posted I had my highest average rating. So what does this stuff mean?
> 
> ...


Had a bunch pop up in my account a couple of weeks ago varying from attitude, distracted driving, not knowing where to go, etc then a week later they all disappeared. Weird


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

diemos3211 said:


> I currently have one for "Professionalism", which is probably from the girl who puked all over the side of my car instead of asking me to pull over, whom I made wipe all of her vomit off of my car. I've had a few for various reasons, they seem to fall off after a while. My theory is that one of the reasons I try to keep my rating high is so I can occasionally treat special passengers in the way that they deserve to be treated.


yes i try to keep my rating high so i can throw out some entitles and get some satisfaction telling some off


----------



## Digip (Feb 8, 2016)

Yep, keep it high so I can treat the dirtbags the way they deserve.

8x Attitude, most I'm guessing are people who I refused to take 5 and left one behind, now i just tell them no, period and leave them all unless its 2x or greater surge and they aren't dicks about it. I know one of them was a chick I went out of my way to find when she put the pin on the wrong street, total ***** about it when she got in, complained that Uber should **** off and leave "taxiing" to the pros in out town. After I asked her why she didnt take a cab that night she said "they were all busy and it was gonna be like an hour", hope she liked waiting on the side of the road 2 miles from her destination for the pros in the snow.

1x poor or dangerous driving (slammed on the brakes and pulled onto the shoulder to boot out someone who light up a Mary Jane bowl in my backseat)

1x Bad route (passenger told me their hotel was next to the airport (60 miles away from my home area, he was wrong, blamed it on me)

2x soliciting cash

3x late or delayed pick up, It snows here and most pings are over 10 minutes, not my fault uber cant predict the actual amount of time it will take to get to your sorry ass.

3x Dirty car, again, it snows here, its winter I ain't washing my car every hour.

Last week there another six complaints showed up, then disappeared a few days later. Almost all of these were in my first couple hundred rides and some have started to disappear.

4.8, I've got some buffer to tell some how i really feel about them


----------



## Nikncarlo (Dec 25, 2015)

I haven't gotten any reports yet but I did have someone leave a feedback comment "nice girl....too much air freshner"
Yeah sorry if I'd rather smell febreeze than: b.o., alcohol, funk, grease from restaurant cooks, cigarettes, way too much cheap perfume, did I mention b.o.? 
Don't take it personal guys we can't please them all


----------



## lilibugz (Apr 27, 2016)

I received a negative feedback recently but got deleted after 2 days. It is no longer listed in my app.


----------



## LadyD (May 8, 2016)

Hey guys, 
I'm all of two weeks old, entering my third week.
Not only have my ratings dramatically dropped from 5.0 in two weeks, despite 39 out of 46 trips being rated 5 stars out of 61 trips - which is understandable given basic mathematics of averages of ratings and how it works out, etc.
- but have had two reported issues.

The first one I'll take as I was just following Google Maps to a very well known landmark in Melbourne, Australia where I live and work, and it took me around a back street when we could have just turned right into the street where we going. 

However, another one has appeared in the last couple of nights, and I have no idea how - for Proffesionalism: picking up the wrong rider. I've driven and parked exactly where the pin drops at the address, I always ask for the name.
Finding it extremely annoying that I cannot challenge or find out who it was to challenge it.

Any tips?


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

I got one for safety, I know it was on a pool ride and I was trying to accept the ping and navigate to the cheap bastard's address. Idiots for requesting Poo in the 1st place.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

500+ rides and I have one for PROFESSIONALISM (so it reads). Apparently I didn't ask the rider their name and therefore, apparently, I picked up the wrong rider. Two rides listed, one with 0 (zero) pay out but both the pickup and destination were the same. I saw it, laughed and never looked back. It was then that I realized there were a lot of positive feedback too. Negative feedback is stilllllllllllll there. Ah well...


----------



## 613uber613 (May 13, 2016)

I am a driving school instructor daytime and I do Uber part time mainly on weekends. I got dangerous driving flag ! lol


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Last night i had a young woman crying in my rear seat for like 20 minutes. She been drinking too. I had go offline, while waiting for her to get out. Appearently her mother died recently, plus some personal issues. That was the only time i did not kick someone for holding my time.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

PeterNorth said:


> Attitude? Missed ETA? Begin/End trip instead of cancelling?
> 
> I have 3 for attitude and I've only driven under 300 trips... But then again the weeks that 2 were posted I had my highest average rating. So what does this stuff mean?
> 
> ...


Anytime something happens whcih you feel is unjust, in a very professional and business like fashion, give Uber the heads up, because this will help put out any fires if the rider complains, you need to get to Uber before they do.

I do it all the time, but dont' cop an attitude, just report the facts precisely as they occured, dont' use loaded phrases or weasel words,
or in any way be self-serving, and re-affirm that you are always trying to do your best, etc, at the end of the email.


----------



## Digip (Feb 8, 2016)

Why bother, they won't read it. You'll just get the canned, sorry you had a bad experience, we care about our drivers, bs...


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> Attitude? Missed ETA? Begin/End trip instead of cancelling?
> 
> I have 3 for attitude and I've only driven under 300 trips... But then again the weeks that 2 were posted I had my highest average rating. So what does this stuff mean?
> 
> ...


Answer is a resounding yes. Just this morning I learned that I had been separated by Uber for reasons you just mentioned. I have informed them that I do plan to appeal. I just read that they do have an appeal board based in Seattle. Any of you know about it? Many people are very sly in that they will hint that everything is fine, and then screw you over later. Their rating system is quite flawed, IMO. If they are as hungry for drivers as they claim to be, then they shouldn't deactivate unless there is a very good reason such as criminal activity.


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

Digip said:


> Why bother, they won't read it. You'll just get the canned, sorry you had a bad experience, we care about our drivers, bs...


Amen to that!


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Anytime something happens whcih you feel is unjust, in a very professional and business like fashion, give Uber the heads up, because this will help put out any fires if the rider complains, you need to get to Uber before they do.
> 
> I do it all the time, but dont' cop an attitude, just report the facts precisely as they occured, dont' use loaded phrases or weasel words,
> or in any way be self-serving, and re-affirm that you are always trying to do your best, etc, at the end of the email.


But they could get to Uber right after the ride has ended. They do tend to be vague as far as giving specifics are concerned.


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Yes. I started out opening doors for people, giving them water, yada yada. I got low ratings, and 'reported issues'. I stopped everything. I don't even talk to them. If they ask how my night is, I'll ask them a question about the route. Keep it all business, *** 'em. They're not your friend. Ratings went up and I haven't had an RI in over a year (until tonight). Now I just have to stop myself from drowning them in a shallow puddle... Remember when these people see you, they're judging you. From your hair cut to your skin color to your vehicle. "What kinda guy drives THAT?" "I hope he's not a Republican" "Yep, he's got a job AND drives for Uber. Greedy racist." You may laugh, but people are rating you on shit that has absolutely nothing to do with the business at hand.


One would think that the top priority for them is to get to their destination in as timely and safe manner as possible. There are many factors, however, that are totally out of our control, such as being stuck in traffic jams, needing to detour around roadwork zones, etc.


----------



## beechnut79 (Mar 17, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> I have many. The one I'm most proud of is soliciting cash.


If you have that many I am surprised that you are still active. I got deactivated for the second time today and wonder if I am out for good now. Do you know anything about appeals process?


----------



## thenewdriverBX (Apr 3, 2017)

Damn I didn't even think there were so many. I got 3x for "navigation" and I work in nyc particularly in manhattan and most were things out of my reach such as theres TRAFFIC ON EVERY BLOCK! Its impossible to avoid it especially during rush hours. F*** uber's crappy rating system and their obnoxious "VIP" customers ever since than my ratings started dropping. Started working 6 weeks ago(full time uber) rating4.93.


----------



## Tese (Jan 16, 2017)

Professionalism - I know who "reported me" and I guess it was a fitting complaint because I hung up on the person. 

This is the call from pax just after I received ping: "Where you at 'cause I'm lookin' at the app and you ain't moved." I politely responded, "the places where roads intersect, called intersections, have traffic lights. Red means stop. Phones have similar designs. A red circle for disconnecting calls." I felt the need to demonstrate.  

I did learn that pax can "report" you even if you cancel the trip, but they can't rate you. I was a bit sad...I clearly earned my 1star.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Tese said:


> Professionalism - I know who "reported me" and I guess it was a fitting complaint because I hung up on the person.
> 
> This is the call from pax just after I received ping: "Where you at 'cause I'm lookin' at the app and you ain't moved." I politely responded, "the places where roads intersect, called intersections, have traffic lights. Red means stop. Phones have similar designs. A red circle for disconnecting calls." I felt the need to demonstrate.
> 
> I did learn that pax can "report" you even if you cancel the trip, but they can't rate you. I was a bit sad...I clearly earned my 1star.


So you are saying you can get a flag, such as navigation, when you cancel? How do you know that?


----------



## Vagabond (Mar 17, 2017)

Digits said:


> The one I have is "didn't answer the phone". - 2 reports followed by Uber's explanation of how I should only answer phone calls when it's safe and not while driving , Really!!!


I got one for professionalism and the same reason...I'm a deaf/hard of hearing driver. Guy was a dick and gave me a 1 star, luckily I gave him 1 back just for calling me on the phone and having to take my hearing aid out to answer it.


----------



## Tese (Jan 16, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> So you are saying you can get a flag, such as navigation, when you cancel? How do you know that?


I asked support.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

They're pretty much all BS. Ignore them. I have a lot from people who I have had to put back in line, kids who open beer or try to overload the car, negative reports follow right away.

My favorite was the navigation report from a guy who wouldn't put his address into the app or tell me the address or where we were going. Surely it was my fault for not knowing.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Hogg said:


> They're pretty much all BS. Ignore them. I have a lot from people who I have had to put back in line, kids who open beer or try to overload the car, negative reports follow right away.
> 
> My favorite was the navigation report from a guy who wouldn't put his address into the app or tell me the address or where we were going. Surely it was my fault for not knowing.


If I report to uber that a rider was rude, does uber flag the rider in the same way?


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> If I report to uber that a rider was rude, does uber flag the rider in the same way?


I don't think the passenger will be aware of any complaints or reports against them. Most aren't aware that they have a rating, not that passenger ratings matter anyway.

Uber is against doing anything to make passengers feel uncomfortable. Their pyramid scheme is based on getting as many users as possible. They are reluctant to do anything that might have a negative impact on their sales figures. It almost takes a recorded act of violence to have a passenger account deactivated.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Yes. I started out opening doors for people, giving them water, yada yada. I got low ratings, and 'reported issues'. I stopped everything. I don't even talk to them. If they ask how my night is, I'll ask them a question about the route. Keep it all business, *** 'em. They're not your friend. Ratings went up and I haven't had an RI in over a year (until tonight). Now I just have to stop myself from drowning them in a shallow puddle... Remember when these people see you, they're judging you. From your hair cut to your skin color to your vehicle. "What kinda guy drives THAT?" "I hope he's not a Republican" "Yep, he's got a job AND drives for Uber. Greedy racist." You may laugh, but people are rating you on shit that has absolutely nothing to do with the business at hand.


 Exactly, I slowed down driving for uber and lyft, When i do drive i say hello and thats about it, Uber or lyft dont pay enough to be mr. Nice guy.



AuxCordBoston said:


> If I report to uber that a rider was rude, does uber flag the rider in the same way?


Uber is all about the riders and not the drivers, I been with uber a year and a half and had to throw out 3 passengers.


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

Bill Collector said:


> I've one under vehicle quality: maintenance... Apparently someone noticed tape covering check engine!


Hysterical


----------



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

My only "Top Reported Issue is Navigation" . It's been there almost since I started drivin Uber back in Jan. I know who did it, a car load (4) of young people from out of state who wanted to go downtown to an Avalanche game, about 20 miles starting at 330 pm into the heart of rush hour and they thought I should know a way to go where no other cars knew about.
Does the "Top Reported Issue" ever go away?


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

PeterNorth said:


> Attitude? Missed ETA? Begin/End trip instead of cancelling?
> 
> I have 3 for attitude and I've only driven under 300 trips... But then again the weeks that 2 were posted I had my highest average rating. So what does this stuff mean?
> 
> ...


Yes, for driving....however as I have been driving for more than 30 years and have never had an at-fault accident or points taken from my licence and as a psychology student, I have to wonder if stupid passengers are assessing things through their own perceptions and prejudices, as I am a woman...(my BF calls me The Stig.)


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

PeterNorth said:


> Attitude? Missed ETA? Begin/End trip instead of cancelling?
> 
> I have 3 for attitude and I've only driven under 300 trips... But then again the weeks that 2 were posted I had my highest average rating. So what does this stuff mean?
> 
> ...


 Dude, do you have any idea what customer service means. In the first 15 seconds of meeting someone or picking them up in your case you should be able to figure out to be quiet , or talk or just be pleasant showing hospitality. Its not rocket science.


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

PeterNorth said:


> Attitude? Missed ETA? Begin/End trip instead of cancelling?
> 
> I have 3 for attitude and I've only driven under 300 trips... But then again the weeks that 2 were posted I had my highest average rating. So what does this stuff mean?
> 
> ...


Yes sadly you need to be concerned even though its complete bs a pax has so much power over us.. sickning really

Ive been reported for safty once cause of my tmps light that been on since i bought my car bleh


----------



## NHDriver (Aug 6, 2017)

There is no way to make everyone happy. Don't worry about it. Just do your best and be you or doing this will put you in a coma. You know the old saying " if it's not good for her, make damn sure it was good for you"


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I just got dinged for UNCLEANLINESS! They don't specify whether it is the uncleanliness of the inside of the car, the outside of the car, or my body.
> 
> I hope it was for my body, but some passengers had left some plastic cups on the floor of the car and I didn't find them until the end of the night, that might have been the issue.


I always look in the back seat for lost items, trash, etc., on every trip I can ( so most trips ).


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

actually got one tonight for safety. know exactly who did it. but excuse me lady for double checking my map at a RED light, due to you giving me TERRIBLE "better" directions


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

I got one for professionalism. Pretty sure it's for the lady who I picked up to take to the pharmacy, where I waited for her to get her meds, then dropped her off at the grocery store and refused to wait for her while she shopped.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

One for professionalism due to back talking a ****** that was trying to be in charge in front of his woman. I guess making the woman laugh when I was doing so Shut him up, but woman started talking with me after her being silent the first 20 minutes.

Dude was a real class act ******

Of course I had one for navigation. The road ahead was blocked and got the closet I could. As the couple got out &#8230; husband "I guess we can walk from here since this is the *incorrect* drop off"

Hmm walking under 50 feet with other uber drop offs all around really inconvenienced ya huh ?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

I got one today for “comfort” I ask each rider how everything is and if the temp is good ect. No one said anything. Hey, if you don’t say anything, how am I supposed to know?

Plenty of leg room, no foul odors.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> I've one under vehicle quality: maintenance... Apparently someone noticed tape covering check engine!


For $13 get an obd adapter and clear engine light to buy ya some time and not drive around with annoying light and concerned passngers. BAFX Products Bluetooth Diagnostic OBDII Reader / Scanner for Android Devices https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005NLQAHS/?tag=ubne0c-20

Need for iOS just do a quick search. It's worth every penny.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> I got one today for "comfort" I ask each rider how everything is and if the temp is good ect. No one said anything. Hey, if you don't say anything, how am I supposed to know?
> 
> Plenty of leg room, no foul odors.


I learned (this weekend, actually) that it's best not to draw attention to ANYTHING..,,I apologised for the crap on the floor in the back then got less than a 5 from a couple from the country (guy may also have judged me for talking about my new house). Best way to become a misanthrope is to work directly with people.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

Fireguy50 said:


> I don't know what's the deal, maybe I have a really great area, but after that first weeks negative reported issue, I get 5 star compliments about every 2 weeks, sometimes longer. Maybe I'm just lucky with the drunk flirty girls (doubtful, don't tell my wife!)


Let it roll like water off a ducks back. I get professionalism at least once a week because I don't do pick ups in bus stops, hadicap zones, etc. I always find a safe place to pull over. This is what they consider "unprofessional", they may have to walk a few steps to reach my car. Whah, I want a free ride now!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

BenDrivin said:


> Let it roll like water off a ducks back. I get professionalism at least once a week because I don't do pick ups in bus stops, hadicap zones, etc. I always find a safe place to pull over. This is what they consider "unprofessional", they may have to walk a few steps to reach my car. Whah, I want a free ride now!


Ring ring "you parked passed us" see that red curb and sign above your head that says no stopping? Yeah, I parked where it's legal "I put the pin HERE though." &#8230; cool, I'll see what I can do "yeah yeah come get me".

Not even a minute walk to my car.

I waited out the timer and honked a couple times and watched him flip out.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

Just had one this morning, " this isn't where I'm going, it way down the street". You on express? Get out, instant one star. Before this crap I was 4.93 , now 4.88, I emailed support, they said I should open the door and smile, customers like that!
OK, I got suckered in for the $12, no more Pools for me!


----------

